# Is this woth it



## timsiggins (Oct 5, 2021)

what would you say the value of Gold Filled 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255162317126?_trkparms=amclksrc%3DITM%26aid%3D777008%26algo%3DPERSONAL.TOPIC%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200708143445%26meid%3D3afa7c68c58c49b68143e2612ebcaa48%26pid%3D101251%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26itm%3D255162317126%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057%26algv%3DPersonalizedTopicsV2WithMLR%26brand%3DMixed+Lot&_trksid=p2380057.c101251.m47269&_trkparms=pageci%3A5382f4c8-2646-11ec-85d1-4a618aa5fd6b%7Cparentrq%3A5341f1e917c0a9b12e771fe0fff8db3e%7Ciid%3A1

is this worth 700


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 5, 2021)

timsiggins said:


> what would you say the value of Gold Filled
> 
> is this worth 700



No

...I probably wouldnt pay but half that. IF that...

I didnt look terribly closely. The title scared me off. But..

If ALL of that was 1/10 12k (i dont remember exact weight) 550g (ill say)
1/10×550=55
55×12k=27.5 grams 
27.5 at $56/g spot. 1500 dollars! What!? Wheres my buy it now button

Kidding..

...never, ever, ever, would i take the high end figure. As its probably 1/20 material.. it could have some 10k in it.. could even have some rolled gold in there...
And its worn...

Even if you bought it for educational purposes. Thatd be an expensive lesson, I believe.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 6, 2021)

The description says some gold plated and that’s not exactly confidence building as what exactly is some :shock:


----------



## timsiggins (Oct 6, 2021)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> timsiggins said:
> 
> 
> > If ALL of that was 1/10 12k (i dont remember exact weight) 550g (ill say)
> ...


----------



## pdamiant (Oct 11, 2021)

I always divide the price in dollars by the weight in grams. if the answer is greater than 0.7 I walk away. In this case 526 x 0.7 = $368. I'd go as high as $380 and call it a wash after that. Is it 1/10 or 1/20 GF, how much is gold plated? The description isn't clear enough for me to entertain.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## timsiggins (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow good to know a lot of stuff on eBay is way overpriced


----------

